# Road and Garage Area



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I finally got enough done that I was willing to share what I have to this point. I created a road and garage area with thinset mortar after seeing some discussion about this on a train board. I really couldn't be happier with the results. I'll say it was fairly easy to do and it was but it took about 2 1/2 hours to complete the area in the linked pics. It did not seem like it took that long. I was a bit surprised when I came upstairs and it was 1:30 AM!

http://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh130/rm_warlock/?action=view&current=trackroad001.jpg

http://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh130/rm_warlock/?action=view&current=trackroad004.jpg


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

That looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

That does a good job of tying it all together. Looks great


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Fine job Lig...*

:thumbsup: Excellent use of non-standard materials too. I have always said that a local home center can provide tons of budget minded track building and scenery materials if you look hard enough. The thinset should hold up *real* well too ( I was a tile setter/mason for 10 years ). nd


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I had never worked with anything like that before so I had a raised eyebrow after it was completely set. It's like concrete!! I had a few ridges I wanted to smooth out and it absolutely ate the 150 grit I had laying around! LOL


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice, LR......you've got me thinking now :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Oh yeah, looking real good! Whatta ya' know, that stuff really works and looks natural. Nice clean and crisp lines. I really like how you did the inner crash walls and structures. Nice car collection too. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice job on the concrete. But tell us about your garages.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments. I was really happy regarding how it dried to a fairly realistic pavement look. It's not perfect but I'm not a "go for ultra-realism" kind of guy. I just want it to look good.

The garages are actually two truck terminal building kits from Pikestuff. I enlarged the door openings and tried spacing them appropriately. I recently got some Plastruct angle pieces to cut and glue into place around the door openings to give the doors a more finished look. I'm still debating whether or not to give the garage floors the IMS treatment and put down the checkered flag motif. Yesterday I finally got around to painting gray the styrene pieces on which they will sit.

Lots more planned but I'm going to give the detailing/scenery thing a slight rest and run some cars. Those Mega G Champ cars calling my name.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Very nice. What did you use for the grass. Some of the best looking grass ive seen.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

The pictures probably make the grass look better than it really does. It's simply the grass mats you can buy in rolls. I think it was made by Life-Like. If I had to do it again, I would go with the velour they make and add ground covering as needed and whatnot.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Nicely done:thumbsup:, all it needs now is some activity.


----------

